

PiPhone – A Raspberry Pi based Smartphone - thehigherlife
http://www.davidhunt.ie/piphone-a-raspberry-pi-based-smartphone/

======
ColinWright
Fantastic project - thanks for the link.

My challenge is that this submission points to the web site of the person who
actually did it, but there is considerable and useful discussion on a
submission to the Raspberry Pi site. So should I link to that discussion?

Or not?

